# Can't see my wifi interface (Iwlwifi)

## axelbest

Hi,

I'm just reinstalled all my system but at that time probably I did something wrong and I can't see my Wi-Fi interface. Yes, is compiled as a module in Kernel.

```
lspci -v

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 26

        Memory at f0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-23-14-ff-ff-93-5c-a0

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi
```

```
dmesg

[   11.775283] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[   11.775284] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

[   11.775463] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[   11.824290] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-6.ucode failed with error -2

[   11.824318] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-6000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[   11.865850] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 9.221.4.1 build 25532 op_mode iwldvm

[   11.927480] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   11.927482] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   11.927483] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   11.927484] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN, REV=0x74

[   11.929529] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled
```

```
ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.6.163  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.6.255

        inet6 fe80::ca0a:a9ff:febf:4e5b  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c8:0a:a9:bf:4e:5b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 59151  bytes 80908542 (77.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 19383  bytes 1542186 (1.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 248  bytes 18572 (18.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 248  bytes 18572 (18.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

any tip?

Thanks in advance

----------

## Jaglover

ifconfig -a will show it.

----------

## niceflower

the handbook: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

build in the kernel modules needed, make sure you check if they should be [M] or *

then check module loading 

then find out what hardware you got and what driver you need, my wifi works with a d-link bought from a shop, then you can install the module and the wifi works on usb

it is like 40 euro and endless wireless

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1064284.html

your dmesg

[   11.775283] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux 

is fine

the ifconfig does not show your wireless driver yet,

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_Corporation_PRO/Wireless_3945ABG

----------

## Ant P.

 *niceflower wrote:*   

> ...

 

Lecturing someone on how to compile their wifi driver and then quoting their own driver loaded messages back at them isn't helpful. This isn't the first time you've done something like this in someone else's threads, stop trying to inflate your post count.

----------

## axelbest

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a will show it.

 

Thank you, it's shows as wlan0. Is different of what was before (wlp3s0).

I have some problems with my Systemd, but ot's for another topic. Thanks!

----------

